# LInk for any fish keeper newbies to oldies



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Here is a link i hand out quite often, has Allot of fish profiles and info for each listed fish, so far all i have looked at have nice pictures to,
one of the nicest ones i have came across.....
http://www.aquahobby.com/e_gallery.php
this is the list of fishses is has

Fancy Guppy (Poecilia reticulata)

Endler's Livebearer (Poecilia sp. "Endler's")

Platy (Xiphophorus maculatus)

Swordtail (Xiphophorus helleri)

Montezuma Swordtail (Xiphophorus montezumae)

Black Molly (Poecilia sphenops)

Sailfin Molly (Poecilia latipinna)

Dwarf Livebearer (Heterandria formosa)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Labyrinth Fishes
Siamese Fighting Fish (Betta splendens)

Paradise Fish (Macropodus opercularis)

Dwarf Gourami (Colisa lalia)

Cobalt (Powder) Blue Gourami (Colisa lalia var.)

Honey Gourami (Colisa chuna (rota))

Thick-Lipped Gourami (Trichogaster labiosus)

Pearl Gourami (Trichogaster leeri)

Three Spot Gourami (Trichogaster trichopterus (sumatranus))

Gold Gourami (Trichogaster trichopterus (sumatranus))

Moonlight Gourami (Trichogaster microlepis)

Sparkling (Pygmy) Gourami (Trichopsis pumilus)

Licorice Gourami (Parosphromenus deissneri)

Kissing Gourami (Helostoma temminckii)

Giant Gourami (Osphronemus goramy)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Cyprinids
Fancy Goldfish (Carassius auratus)

Carp (Koi) (Cyprinus carpio)

Rosy Red (Fathead) Minnow (Pimephales promelas)

Bala Shark (Balantiocheilus melanopterus)

Checkered Barb (Puntius oligolepis)

Cherry Barb (Puntius titteya)

Tiger Barb (Puntius tetrazona)

Rosy Barb (Puntius conchonius)

Arulius Barb (Puntius arulius)

T-Barb (Puntius lateristriga)

Tinfoil Barb (Puntius schwanenfeldii)

Gold Barb (Puntius sachsii)

African Banded Barb (Barbus fasciolatus)

Black Shark (Morulius chrysophekadion)

Red-Fin (Rainbow) Shark (Epalzeorhynchos frenatum)

Albino Red-Fin Shark (Epalzeorhynchos frenatum)

Red-Tailed Black Shark (Epalzeorhynchos bicolor)

Flying Fox (Epalzeorhynchos kalopterus)

Siamese Algae Eater (Crossocheilus siamensis)

Chinese Algae Eater (Gyrinocheilus aymonieri)

Zebra Danio (Brachydanio rerio)

Giant Danio (Danio malabaricus)

Harlequin Rasbora (Trigonostigma heteromorpha)

Espe's Rasbora (Trigonostigma espei)

Dwarf (Spotted) Rasbora (Boraras maculatus)

White Cloud Mountain Minnow (Tanichthys albonubes)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Characins
Cardinal Tetra (Paracheirodon axelrodi)

Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon innesi)

Black Neon Tetra (Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi)

Serpae Tetra (Hyphessobrycon eques)

Lemon Tetra (Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis)

Yellow Tetra (Hyphessobrycon bifasciatus)

Bleeding Heart Tetra (Hyphessobrycon erythrostigma)

Bentos Tetra (Hyphessobrycon bentosi)

Ember Tetra (Hyphessobrycon amandae)

Black Tetra (Gymnocorymbus ternetzi)

Buenos Aires Tetra (Hemigrammus caudovittatus)

Black Phantom Tetra (Megalamphodus megalopterus)

Red Phantom Tetra (Megalamphodus sweglesi)

Silver-Tipped Tetra (Hasemania nana)

Rummy-Nose Tetra (Hemigrammus rhodostomus)

Glowlight Tetra (Hemigrammus erythrozonus)

Gold Tetra (Hemigrammus rodwayi)

Pristella (X-Ray) Tetra (Pristella maxillaris)

Diamond Tetra (Moenkhausia pittieri)

Red-Eyed Tetra (Moenkhausia sanctaefilomenae)

Emperor Tetra (Nematobrycon palmeri)

Silver Dollars (Metynnis hypsauchen & others)

Black Pacu (Pirapitinga) (Piaractus brachypomus)

Red Bellied Pacu (Tambaqui) (Colossoma macropomum)

Red Bellied Piranha (Pygocentrus nattereri)

White/Black Piranha (Serrasalmus rhombeus)

Slender Hemiodus (Hemiodopsis gracilis)

Aracu/Piau Pororoca (Schizodon vittatus)

Pink-Tailed Chalceus (Chalceus macrolepidotus)

Dwarf Pencilfish (Nannostomus marginatus)

One-Lined Pencilfish (Nannostomus unifasciatus)

Three-Lined Pencilfish (Nannostomus trifasciatus)

Marbled Hatchetfish (Carnegiella strigata)

Marbled Headstander (Abramites hypselonotus)

Darter Tetra (Characidium sp.)

Congo Tetra (Phenacogrammus interruptus)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


American Cichlids
Ram Cichlid (Mikrogeophagus ramirezi)

Bolivian Ram (Mikrogeophagus altispinosus)

Agassiz's Apisto (Apistogramma agassizii)

Arua Apisto (Apistogramma arua)

Banded Apisto (Apistogramma bitaeniata)

Cockatoo Apisto (Apistogramma cacatuoides)

Gephyra Apisto (Apistogramma gephyra)

Gosse's Apisto (Apistogramma gossei)

Macmaster's Apisto (Apistogramma macmasteri)

Rio Miua Apisto (Apistogramma sp. 'Miua')

Nijssen's Apisto (Apistogramma nijsseni)

Pulchra Apisto (Apistogramma pulchra)

Regan's Apisto (Apistogramma regani)

Three-Stripe Apisto (Apistogramma trifasciata)

Rio Uaupes Apisto (Apistogramma uaupesi)

Lyretailed Checkerboard Cichlid (Dicrossus filamentosus)

Spadetailed Checkerboard Cichlid (Dicrossus maculatus)

Dwarf Flag Cichlid (Laetacara curviceps)

Angelfish (Pterophyllum scalare)

Altum Angel (Pterophyllum altum)

Discus (Symphysodon aequifasciata/discus)

Festive Cichlid (Mesonauta festivum)

Oscar (Astronotus ocellatus)

Jurupari Earth Eater (Satanoperca jurupari)

Thread-Finned Cichlid (Acarichthys heckelii)

Waroo (Uaru amphiacanthoides)

Emerald Cichlid (Hypselecara temporalis)

Jack Dempsey (Cichlasoma octofasciatum)

Blue Dempsey (Cichlasoma octofasciatum var.)

Convict Cichlid (Archocentrus nigrofasciatus)

Firemouth Cichlid (Thorichthys meeki)

Rainbow Cichlid (Herotilapia multispinosa)

Severum (Heros severus)

Port Acara (Cichlasoma portalegrense)

Chameleon Cichlid (Cichlasoma facetum)

Orange Pike Cichlid (Crenicichla sp. 'Xingu I')

Tucunare Pike Cichlid (Cichla temensis)

Green Terror (Aequidens rivulatus)

Blue Acara (Aequidens pulcher)

Texas Cichlid (Herichthys cyanoguttatus)

Pearlscale Cichlid (Herichthys carpintis)

Blue Cichlid (Herichtys sp.)

Two-Striped (Red-Headed) Cichlid (Vieja bifasciata)

Wolf Cichlid (Parachromis dovii)

Jaguar Cichlid (Parachromis managuensis)

Haiti Cichlid (Amphilophus haitiensis)

Three-Spot Cichlid (Amphilophus trimaculatus)

Festa's Cichlid (Amphilophus festae)

Red Devil Cichlid (Amphilophus labiatus)

Midas Cichlid (Amphilophus citrinellus)

Blood Parrot Cichlid (Amphilophus citrinellus hybrid)(?)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


African Cichlids
Kribensis (Krib) (Pelvicachromis pulcher)

Ocellated Krib (Pelvicachromis subocellatus)

Jewel Cichlid (Hemichromis bimaculatus)

Zebra Tilapia (Tilapia buttikoferi)

Lake Bermin Tilapia (Tilapia snyderae)

Rock Kribensis (Paralabidochromis sp.)

Nyerere Hap (Pundamilia nyererei)

Auratus (Melanochromis auratus)

Chipokee (Melanochromis chipokae)

Johanni (Melanochromis johannii)

Pearl of Likoma (Melanochromis joanjohnsonae)

Kennyi (Pseudotropheus lombardoi)

Aurora Cichlid (Pseudotropheus aurora)

Powder Blue Cichlid (Pseudotropheus socolofi)

King Size Cichlid (Pseudotropheus kingsizei)

Red Zebra Cichlid (Pseudotropheus estherae)

Elongate Mbuna (Pseudotropheus elongatus)

Demason's Cichlid (Pseudotropheus demasoni)

Hornet (Bumblebee) Cichlid (Pseudotropheus crabro)

Saulos's Mbuna (Pseudotropheus saulosi)

Dogtooth Cichlid (Cynotilapia afra)

Blue Cobalt Cichlid (Metriaclima callainos)

Perlmutt Cichlid (Labidochromis perlmutt)

Electric Yellow Labido (Labidochromis caeruleus)

Freiberg's Mbuna (Labidochromis freibergi)

Fuelleborn's Mbuna (Labeotropheus fuelleborni)

Gorgeous Hap (Protomelas similis)

Red Empress (Protomelas taeniolatus)

Livingston's Hap (Nimbochromis livingstonii)

Venustus (Nimbochromis venustus)

Rostratus (Fossorochromis rostratus)

Sunshine Peacock (Aulonocara baenschi)

Otter Point Peacock (Aulonocara jacobfreibergi)

Orange Peacock (Aulonocara sp. 'Maleri')

Red Finned Borleyi (Copadichromis borleyi)

Frontosa Cichlid (Cyphotilapia frontosa)

Ornate Julie (Julidochromis ornatus)

Yellow Julie (Julidochromis kipili)

Dickfeld´s Julie (Julidochromis dickfeldi)

Marlier´s Julie (Julidochromis marlieri)

Blue-Faced Duboisi (Tropheus duboisi)

Slender Cichlid (Cyprichromis leptosoma)

Ocellated Lamprologus (Lamprologus ocellatus)

Pearly Ocellatus (Lamprologus stappersi/meleagris)

Lemon Cichlid (Neolamprologus leleupi)

Brichardi (Neolamprologus brichardi)

Daffodil (Neolamprologus pulcher)

'Big-Eye' Lamprologus (Neolamprologus similis)

'Caudopunk' Lamprologus (Neolamprologus caudopunctatus)

Hecq's Lamprologus (Neolamprologus hecqui)

Six-Bar Lamprologus (Neolamprologus sexfasciatus)

Multi-Bar Lamprologus (Neolamprologus multifasciatus)

Pearl-Lined Lamprologus (Neolamprologus tetracanthus)

Orange Chromide (Etroplus maculatus)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Catfishes
Schwartz's Cory (Corydoras schwartzi)

Sodalis Cory (Corydoras sodalis)

Black Sail Cory (Corydoras melanistius)

Leopard Cory (Corydoras julii & trilineatus)

Bronze Cory (Corydoras aeneus)

Skunk Cory (Corydoras arcuatus)

Adolfo´s Cory (Corydoras adolfoi)

Bandit Cory (Corydoras metae)

Diagonal-Stripe Cory (Corydoras melini)

Panda Cory (Corydoras panda)

Guaporé Cory (Corydoras guapore)

Tail-Spot Cory (Corydoras caudimaculatus)

Sterba´s Cory (Corydoras sterbai)

Pygmy Cory (Corydoras pygmaeus)

Rio Salinas Cory (Corydoras habrosus)

Albino Cory (Corydoras spp.)

Fin Blotch Aspy (Aspidoras pauciradiatus)

Otos (Midget Suckermouths) (Otocinclus spp.)

Zebra Oto (Otocinclus sp.(2))

Common Pleco (Hypostomus plecostomus)

Spotted Hypostomus (Hypostomus punctatus)

Leopard Sailfin Pleco (Glyptoperichthys gibbiceps)

Zebra (Imperial) Pleco (Hypancistrus zebra)

Gold Nugget Pleco (L18) (Baryancistrus sp.)(?)

Polka Dot Lyre Tail Pleco (Acanthicus adonis)

Leopard Cactus Pleco (Pseudacanthicus leopardus)

Spiny Monster Pleco (Pseudacanthicus spinosus)

Mango Pleco (L47) (Baryancistrus sp.)(?)

Bristlenose Pleco (Ancistrus sp.)

Blue Seam Bushynose Pleco (Ancistrus cf. hoplogenys)

Royal Pleco (Panaque nigrolineatus)

Ringlet Pleco (Panaque maccus)

Banded Peckoltia (Peckoltia vittata)

Striped Raphael (Talking) Catfish (Platydoras costatus)

Whiptail (Twig) Catfish (Farlowella acus)

Delicate Whiptail Catfish (Rineloricaria fallax)

Banjo Catfishes (Bunocephalus/Dystichthys spp.)

Redtailed Catfish (Phractocephalus hemioliopterus)

Tiger Shovelnose Catfish (Pseudoplatystoma fasciatum)

Spotted (Angelicus) Pimelodus (Pimelodus pictus)

Colombian Shark (Catfish) (Hexanematichthys seemanni)

Iridescent Shark (Catfish) (Pangasius sutchi)

Clarias (Walking) Catfish (Clarias batrachus)

Upside-Down Catfish (Synodontis nigriventris)

Cuckoo Squeaker (Catfish) (Synodontis multipunctatus)

Even-Spotted Squeaker (Synodontis petricola)

Featherfin Squeaker (Synodontis eupterus)

Decorated Squeaker (Synodontis decorus)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Loaches
Clown Loach (Botia macracanthus)

Orangefin Loach (Botia modesta)

Zebra Loach (Botia striata)

Bengal Loach (Botia dario)

Burmese Loach (Botia histrionica)

Pakistani (YoYo) Loach (Botia lohachata/almorhae)

Hora's (Skunk) Loach (Botia morleti)

Chinese Hillstream Loach (Beaufortia kweichowensis)

Kuhli Loach (Pangio (Acanthophthalmus) kuhlii)

Weather Loach (Dojo) (Misgurnus anguillicaudatus)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Killifishes
Lyretail Killifish (Aphyosemion australe)

Gardneri Killifish (Aphyosemion gardneri)

Elberti Killifish (Aphyosemion elberti)

Blue Gularis (Fundulopanchax sjostedti)

Rachow's Notho (Nothobranchius rachovii)

Eggersi Notho (Nothobranchius eggersi)

Barredtail Pearlfish (Leptolebias minimus)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Rainbowfishes
Boeseman's Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia boesemani)

Neon (Dwarf) Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia praecox)

Goyder River (Banded) Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia trifasciata)

New Guinea (Red) Rainbowfish (Glossolepis incisus)

Threadfin Rainbowfish (Iriatherina werneri)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Invertebrates
Takashi Amano Shrimp (Caridina japonica)

Bumblebee Shrimp (Neocaridina sp. "Bumblebee")

Red Crystal Shrimp (Neocaridina sp. "Red Crystal")

Cameroun Fan Shrimp (Atyopsis gabonensis)

Golden Apple Snail (Pomacea bridgesi)

Channeled Apple Snail (Pomacea canaliculata)

Zebra Neritina (Neritina zebra)

Red Ramshorn Snail (Planorbis corneus/rubrum)

Pouch/Tadpole Snail (Physa sp.)

Malysian Trumpet Snail (Melanoides tuberculata)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Others
Golden Arowana (Scleropages formosus)

Spotted Arowana (Scleropages leichardti)

Silver Arowana (Osteoglossum bicirrhosum)

Ocellated River Stingray (Potamotrygon motoro)

Porcupine River Stingray (Potamotrygon histrix)

Smooth Back River Stingray (Potamotrygon orbignyi)

Clown Knifefish ((Notopterus) Chitala ornata)

Black Ghost Knife (Apteronotus albifrons)

Spot-Finned Spiny Eel (Macrognathus siamensis)

Fire Eel (Mastacembelus erythrotaenia)

Tire Track Eel (Mastacembelus armatus)

Snakehead (Channa sp.)

ReedFish (RopeFish, SnakeFish) (Erpetoichthys calabaricus)

Ornate Bichir (Polypterus ornatipinnis)

Cuvier's Bichir (Polypterus senegalus)

African Butterfly Fish (Pantodon buchholzi)

Peters' Elephantnose Fish (Gnathonemus petersii)

Malayan Halfbeak (Dermogenys pusilla)

Badis (Badis badis)

Mono (Fingerfish) (Monodactylus argenteus)

Scats (Scatophagus spp.)

Archer Fish (Toxotes jaculatrix)

Seven-Spot Archer Fish (Toxotes chatareus)

Dwarf (Malabar) Pufferfish (Carinotetraodon travancoricus)

Figure 8 Pufferfish (Tetraodon biocellatus)

Spotted Green Pufferfish (Tetraodon nigroviridis)

Amazon Pufferfish (Colomesus asellus)

Bumblebee Goby (Brachygobius sp.)


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Wheres the link?


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry i had to edit that, someone it posted before i said post it, lol
puters got a mind of it;s own tonight.............


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Thats ok mine has a mind of its own most of the time. Its like another of my pets really. Got its own personality aswell!

I like that link I found it a few months ago and I found it really useful. They do still lack a few of the less common fish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nice link mr aquarium, love the selection!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

That's one of the first place I went to when I started this hobby


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Been there too before but thanks for bringing it up again!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not all the fish have profiles  Good link though. I keep that one also.

Here's another............
http://www.fishprofiles.com/profiles/


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The non-forum stuff there is okay, but watch out for the forums. Those are some of the meanest, nastiest flamewarriors you'll ever find on the net, and even the mods pick sides and join in the fights instead of modding. It's a terrible place. I just don't know what their problems are or who they think they're trying to impress by coming up with the best insults. Whatever you do, don't disagree with anyone no matter how wrong they may be. It's just a big popularity contest over there, and as a newbie you'd be ganged up on and torn to shreds by a half dozen bozos who hurl flames in an attempt to distract from their own stupidity once they feel threatened. Surfer beware!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh that sounds terrible OldSalt, sometimes I feel lucky with this old FishForums!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

please create your OWN post. do not bring old posts up and post something totally irrelevant to that post. Thank you

MOD team


----------

